# Remote starter problem



## Canadared (Dec 16, 2010)

1996 Ford ranger standard
Remote start kit- Brand name unknown- pat number- PS-3655 FM

It worked OK until a few days ago- about 2 years old

It's not in valet mode

I can set the system up to start normally, ie neutral brakes, push start button, get out lock doors and shut off engine by using start button

It will not start from remote as it should.

A installation manual or wireing diagram mght help.

Thanks for any help I may get
Take Care Red


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Canadared

Without the brand name it is next to impossible to locate it. Best advice I can offer is if the alarm appears to be generic, contact the dealer or specialty shops in your area that deals in car alarms maybe they can narrow it down for you. If you are really desperate and good with tools, tear open the box and do a search through it's FCC. I.D on the motherboard to locate the manufacturer. 


Note: Opening the unit may result in irreparable damage.



Good Luck !


----------



## Canadared (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, will do.
Merry Christmas to you and Yours


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Canadared said:


> 1996 Ford ranger standard
> Remote start kit- Brand name unknown- pat number- PS-3655 FM
> 
> It worked OK until a few days ago- about 2 years old
> ...


 can you get the brain out(unplug it) then post a picture of it for us? We could possibly help then................


----------



## Canadared (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks I'll try but probally after the holidays as it's not that warm here in Canada.
Merry Christmas to you and yours
Red


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

12 VOLT CONSTANT YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER RED/LIGHT BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 LIGHT GREEN/PURPLE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 BLACK/LIGHT GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 GRAY/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) WHITE/BLACK (+) or BROWN (+) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH or LOW in DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK PINK/YELLOW (TYPE B) IN EITHER KICK PANEL 
POWER UNLOCK PINK/LIGHT GREEN (TYPE B) IN EITHER KICK PANEL 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE N/A 
DOOR TRIGGER BLACK/LIGHT BLUE (+) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN YELLOW/LIGHT GREEN (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH Any wire with a TAN STRIPE or a YELLOW STRIPE @ IGNITON COIL 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE LIGHT GREEN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM DARK GREEN/PURPLE (-) LOW in DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
ANTI-THEFT N/A


----------

